# Courgette/Zucchini Salsa



## St Allie (Feb 6, 2010)

Easy recipe to follow. Doubled the mix and split it in half again for cooking, to make a batch each of hot and mild salsa. Substituted 3x 800gm cans of tomatoes in juice, for the fresh tomatoes. For colour and a bit more of a lift in flavour, added about 10 diced (homemade) pickled gherkins to each batch and would have added some canned pineapple if I'd had any left in the pantry, have made numerous batches of this and given many jars and the recipe to friends and family. just add sour cream and cornchips...Zucchini are a bountiful plant! This is a keeper recipe..Allie 

Ingredients

10 cups zucchini, shredded ( throw it through the grater attachment in your food processor, don't bother peeling it)
4 onions, chopped 
2 green peppers, chopped (mild)
2 red peppers, chopped (mild)
1/4 cup pickling salt 
1 tablespoon pickling salt 
2 tablespoons dry mustard 
1 tablespoon garlic powder 
1 tablespoon cumin 
2 cups white vinegar 
1 cup brown sugar 
2 tablespoons red pepper flakes 
1 teaspoon nutmeg 
1 teaspoon pepper 
5 cups chopped ripe tomatoes 
2 tablespoons cornstarch 
12 ounces tomato paste 

Directions

Day one:In a large bowl combine; Zucchini, onions, green pepper, red pepper and the salt Mix together cover and let stand over night. 
Day two. 
Next day rinse, drain well and put into a large pot then add mustard, garlic, cumin, vinegar, brown sugar, pepper flakes, salt,cornstarch, nutmeg, pepper, tomatoes and tomato paste. 
Bring to a boil and simmer for 15 minutes. 
Pour into sterilized jars and seal. 
Water bath jars for 15 minutes if they have not sealed properly.


----------

